# Things I have learned



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have no idea if this is correct to do this on the forum but here goes.

I created a little movie on you tub that was filmed in Chapas. The link is 



 if anyone is interested.

Other than that - I wanted to let you all know how much I have appreciated all the valuable help every one of you has give to me over the years on this forum.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surfrider said:


> I have no idea if this is correct to do this on the forum but here goes.
> 
> I created a little movie on you tub that was filmed in Chapas. The link is MY CHRISTMAS MOVE - YouTube if anyone is interested.
> 
> Other than that - I wanted to let you all know how much I have appreciated all the valuable help every one of you has give to me over the years on this forum.


It is not correct, but it is Christmas eve and my more charitable co-moderator encouraged me to allow it.


----------

